# Okay I'm a bit confused!



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

I came across this breeder doing some research, and read the info on the site only because they are up the road from me, so I wanted to check them out. I would not get a puppy from them! I plan on looking into the breeders you all have recommended, and will be going to the governors foot guard armory dog show, and a couple of the Golden specialty shows, where I plan to meet some Golden breeders, and hopefully get some business cards.

That being said, I'm confused by terms such as "NORDIC" golden retriever's, and Full American standard Golden retriever's that the woman refers to on her site!

http://www.emanuelhomesteadgoldens.com/ :no:


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow - that's a new one!!! Instead of English Cream we now have a Nordic Golden bred for temperment. I'm sure some of the breeders will be chiming in shortly with a lot of WARNING posts.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She has 17 breeding females and 5 breeding males. Isn't that an awful lot of breeding dogs? 

I think I am missing what clearances these dogs have, but she mentions that they all have champions in their bloodlines. Which doesn't say anything about her actual breeding stock.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She has a ton of dogs. Like Steve said that is a new one about Nordic. There is nothing on her site about the clearances of her dogs or their names to verify any information about the clearances. There is only a golden retriever, not nordic, english creme or white. All are golden retrievers and I hate when they use different names to make them seem extra special.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-she has put a lot of work into making up back stories for the non-existent Nordic and American Standard Goldens! More marketing hype is all it is.

Using the Search function on k9data using her last name and then putting the dog's name into OFA, none of her dogs showed up. Searching on Emanuel in OFA didn't turn up anything either.

Lots of marketing hype, not much there when you get behind the hype.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Taken directly from the website (italics mine):

"My kennel has grown to include, 3 breeding sires and 14 breeding dams, all with Champion backgrounds, that I am actively breeding at this time. Due to the increasing interest & attractiveness of the Special _'Gentile'_ Temperament, White/Cream Coloring & Strong Stature of a type of Retriever, known as a *“NORDIC” Golden Retriever*, I am selectively developing my own line of* Emanuel Homestead Goldens* that feature these specific "*NORDIC"* characteristics & traits. (Refer to Bloodlines & Championships on this web site for more information.) I continue to raise my beautiful sweet 'traditional' "*American Standard" Golden Retrievers*, with color ranging from Light Gold - Honey Gold & Deep Amber!!!!
My "*American Standard" Golden Pups* also have solid
bodies with broad heads."

Her Nordic Goldens have non-Jewish or non-Mormon temperaments? What?


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

oh, fun! now I'm going to play with fancy names for my little poorbred with his special characteristics.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Yikes! 

Lana


----------



## mabenj58 (Feb 3, 2010)

Usually I don't post, just a reader, but wanted to let you all know that I did contact this breeder when I was looking for a pup and she is charging 2700 + for her 'Nordic' Goldens. And, numerous times via email I asked about clearances and she never answered the question. I don't know if that means she didn't read my email or if clearances just weren't done. Anyhow, I went with a local CT small breeder (just 3 girls) who works at a Vets office AND performs all needed clearances. 

Krissy


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

^Yikes! Hype + a rip off...  Those poor dogs/puppies


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

"Nordic" isn't new. It's right in there with "Alpine" and all the other marketing scams to sell dogs as something that they are not.


----------



## slip_kid (May 12, 2009)

This was the first breeder we ever looked up online last winter when my wife finally submitted and said we could get a purebreed golden pup. 

the prices were astounding. at the time i thought nordic was normal cause my buddy had just bought an "english creme" in Mass. 

even her regular goldents were just under 2g at the time. i had no clue about what clearances were back then and we never went any further with her.

come to find out my wife's good friend bought the "standard" golden from them. from photos on their xmas cards he's a good looking boy but can't say much else about him. even though they live in the same town they never attempted to bring their boy over to play with our pup. 

i'll ask when we see them next weekend if their dog's parents had clearences.

i say walk away from this on. there are other great breeders around CT/MASS/RI/NH areas.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I've got to get me one of those "Nordic" goldens!!!
I'd have the only one in town


----------



## slip_kid (May 12, 2009)

We were carrying our pup around town in chatham on cape cod over the summer and some of the yatch club set there (pastel wearing sweater around shoulder stuffed shirts) came buy and said "oh we have a nordic golden at home, do you know what that is?" i just said "i belive it's a gimic to sell lighter goldens at higher prices" meanwhile our pup is very light and about 1500 less with full clearences.


----------



## Mommy_2_Duke (Jan 13, 2010)

I dont have a purebred Golden,but I had to awnser this lol.

Full Nordic..Half Nordic? Sounds like a cute name for "oops,my golden got away and was sired by a god knows what" :doh:


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm al little confused. As far as I can find from AKC and Golden clubs there is only 1 Golden Retriever Dog. They come in a variety of colors and the off-white creamy color has come to be known as English Creams. They are basically english because the color is a fault in the standard in America but allowed in England. So wouldn't a "Nordic" just be a definition of a color and in this country wouldn't that be a fault? So basically she should be selling for less since she is NOT breeding to standard.

And with that number of dogs wouldn't she be considered a "puppy mill" of sorts specializing in off color goldens?

Just a thought....


----------



## slip_kid (May 12, 2009)

She's one of the only breeders around here to advertise in the newspaper classifieds other than the other "hobby breeders" who sell pups for $500.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I love how she describes one of her dogs movement as looking like a deer or buck bounding through the woods... I don't know about you, but the thought of a golden that moves like a deer is very frightening to me.


----------



## rosebud (Jan 23, 2010)

*Nordic!*

What is that susposed to mean?? I do not understand why breeders cannot just go by AKC standards or why they must make up words to entice the public. Why not be honest.:doh:


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I found some of the dogs on k9data by searching "emanuel homestead," so I was able to get a few AKC numbers. Searching with those, I couldn't find a single clearance listed on offa.org. Not encouraging.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I personally prefer my American Golden Retriever. :


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

cham said:


> I personally prefer my American Golden Retriever. :


YEP - Me too!


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

I suspect she has some Scandinavian breeding there although of course there were no pedigrees to be seen. One to avoid at all costs. Annef


----------



## slip_kid (May 12, 2009)

bringing this back up. got a random email from this breeder a week ago. apparently 1 year from the time we first sent her an inquiry. I wrote back asking if the parents had clearences and never got an email back. wonder if we'll get another next march, or if she will take us off the list because I asked a legitamate question.

so shady.


----------



## slap (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi, all. Sorry to resurrect such an old thread, but my wife and I are researching breeders in CT for what will be our first golden. Not surprisingly, this breeder tops all of the search results; she advertises heavily.

From her information packet:

_Prices for individual puppies can range from $ 1,200.00 through $ 3,300.00 - depending upon the individual puppy & from which litter the puppy is from. My Full "American Standard" Goldens average pricing is $ 1,500.00 + CT State Sales Tax - My "Half Nordic" Goldens average pricing is $ 2,200.00 + CT State Sales Tax & My Full or 3/4 "Nordic" Goldens average pricing is $ 2,700.00 + CT State Sales Tax._

Anyway, I'm very happy that my wife found this forum thread because I'll admit that, as a golden newbie, I was buying the hype.

Soooo... we're hoping someone from this forum can help steer us in the right direction?

Background: We had a yellow lab, Chloe, that we had to put down last summer at age 11. :-( She was a wonderful dog; I've yet to meet a retriever as affectionate as she was. Anyway, we come from a lab-only family. My mother-in-law works with Labs for Rescue, and she and my father-in-law have 2 rescued labs. My grandparents in-law also have a rescued lab, and everyone in the family has owned labs at one time or another.

Well, my wife and I are planning the break tradition by adopting a golden. Our kids, ages 9, 7, and 5, are thrilled.

What we need help with: finding an honest breeder with a *HEALTHY* line. (We bought our lab from a hobby breeder, and she had terrible lifelong health issues - allergies and colitis - that required daily Temaril-P and monthly antibiotics. She suffered endlessly, and the steroids in the Temaril-P contributed to her ultimate demise. These problems also cost us a small fortune!)

Can anyone recommend a starting point for us? What are "clearances"? How do we vet a potential breeder?

We've no plans to show our new dog. We just want a healthy, happy, family dog.

Thanks!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This thread is a good starting point, and then contact your local Golden Retriever Club and see if they have breeder referrals.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...er-puppy/22440-puppy-buyers-fact-checker.html


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here is a link for the GRCA to help locate a member club near you.

Golden Retriever Club of America - The GRCA Club

Good luck finding a puppy. I hope you will continue with us and post pictures.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Slap...
Welcome!

Please consider starting a separate thread ...I think your request for help might get buried in this one!

There is a TON of info here and people willing to offer their opinions, thoughts and ideas.


----------



## shazadtr (Oct 1, 2011)

*Thank you so much for taking the time to post*

Hi All, 
My wife and I are looking for a Golden and went to visit Homestead. We smelled a rat when we saw the contract discuss heart murmurs. We then read this forum and a now convinced that this place is a glorified puppy mill. 
Actually reading all of your posts helped us avoid a lot of potential heartache. We wanted to sincerely thank you for taking the time to help others. 
Thank you.
Shazad.


----------



## slap (Aug 12, 2011)

This forum saved us from a big mistake, too. In the end we followed the advice given, here, and got referrals from the AKC and Golden club. We settled on Jane Zimmerman (Cloverdale): http://www.simplesite.com/cloverdale/591781

We haven't actually gotten our pup, yet, but he'll be ready to pick up in 2 weeks. Jane has been a pleasure to work with. Worth adding her to your list of breeders to vet, anyway. She's got puppies ready in 2 weeks, then one more litter a few weeks after that, then nothing for a long time... so timing is lucky if you're ready to adopt, soon.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Their Facebook page is full of people asking about buying puppies. I just wish those perspective buyers would look at grca.org and read about breeders for five minutes.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Hm... I'll just stick with my White Chocolate Golden Retriever and my Cinnamon Stick Golden Retriever.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Thank God for this forum to educate the puppy buyer. Spread the news about clearances and good breeding. It is all we can do for now.


----------



## slap (Aug 12, 2011)

Update: We got our pup, Oscar, a few weeks ago. He is perfect. Jane was fantastic, too. Highly recommend her! (I think she just had a litter... don't know if any are left, but do know she's taking a break for a while. Worth a phone call or visit, anyway, if you're still shopping breeders.)


----------



## LTerra5233 (Apr 13, 2012)

I am in the market for a golden, and this person, will send you automated replies and tell you to come visit her, fill out an application, and NOT answer any of your questions about what Nordic means, only to read her website.........

I left her my name and phone number in my first email, yet she asks who she is speaking too........WOW that is all I have to say. I will not be doing business with this person.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Are the females all fat or pregnant in their profile pics.?


----------



## Maggie May (Jul 21, 2014)

*Nordics really do exist just like OZ!*

I have a Nordic Golden Retriever, it's not a scam. He is a very light-colored Golden and is definitely built differently than other golden retrievers [and I have had several]. He has heavier bones, more muscle mass, a different shaped head and rounder wide set eyes and a larger muzzle. His hair is thick and wavy on his back and his chest hair is curly. This is not a hoax, it's a fact. People may not be aware of this until they actually have a chance to see a Nordic and a ‘regular’ Goldie side by side. When I took Jackson to my vet for his 1st puppy shots the first thing she said was “oh, you have a Nordic, I don't see many of these dogs" I did not tell her Jack was a Nordic. My vet is Tufts grad [not that her education makes her better than other vets but she is wonderful]

The AKC does not recognize the Nordic's light vanilla color so he can't be registered which I don't give a hoot about; I didn't get him to have papers. He is a 'cousin' to the English Cream but less expensive. I didn't want a white English Cream Goldie [plus they are very expensive and not within our budget since I don’t work anymore and my husband is semi- retired] but I did want one a blond goldie. His hair color looks like a Good Humor toasted almond bar and his feathering and under coat is mostly white. He isn't as big as my other Goldies were but he is much stronger. I am 5’8" and weigh around 130 pounds, he weighs 65 pounds and will be a year old in May and he can pull me across the yard without any effort. [It’s a good thing my husband walks him most of the time and I join them for fun and exercise] 
He was actually a rescue from a horrible backyard breeder but he is a healthy, beautiful dog now and very well behaved most of the time.

We are waiting until he is 24 months old to neuter him so his growth plates close properly so he is VERY energetic. We just had 3/4 of an acre enclosed with invisible fence and are in the process of training him. Plus we have airline trails, which are old railroad ‘tracks’ that have been replaced with dirt topped with gravel that go thru our town and connect to adjacent towns, we live in the country and we don't run/walk him on hard surfaces. 

I know I'm stirring up the Nordic controversy pot but they really aren't just a lighter colored Goldie, they have physical differences and are beautiful dogs just like their 'cousins'.

I read that someone mentioned Emanuel Homestead Goldens in Woodstock CT, they sell Nordics. Please read the reviews on their website, there are many complaints about their dogs having a congenital heart defects, and their pups are dying at very young ages. Just putting that info out there in case anyone is interested in a Nordic from them. What’s strange is they post the negative reviews on their own website!

Thanks for ‘listening’. I’m enjoying being a new member of this forum. 

Maggie May

sorry the font is so small, I tried to make it bigger but couldn't, will try again next time.


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

I've spent time in nordic countries and a lot of the goldens I met there were 1-2 generations from canadian dogs and looked like field dogs from north america.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Did I somehow miss this thread or did I just forget it? The breeder sounds like a nightmare. A breeder should be breeding to better the breed not to pander to people's worst instincts. We can debate about what the fine points of, "bettering the breed" are, but breeding in congenital heart defects would definitely _*rule out*_ as "bettering" whatever is being done in this line of Golden Retrievers that is being marketed as "Nordic"! So now the poor dogs are suffering. This infuriates me.

NewfieMom


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Symbolism over Substance! BEWARE!


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

NewfieMom said:


> Did I somehow miss this thread or did I just forget it? The breeder sounds like a nightmare.
> 
> NewfieMom



The original thread is old.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

SwimDog said:


> The original thread is old.


So am I, but point taken.  I was not *posting* back when this thread was active. :wavey:

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

That website hurts my head.


----------



## Maggie May (Jul 21, 2014)

What blows my mind is people are still buying pups from this breeder, are they not looking at their website with all the complaints? These dogs are DYING! They need to be shut down.


----------



## Maggie May (Jul 21, 2014)

*Update on breeder*

I called the Conn. Animal Control Division to tell them about Emanuel Homestead Goldens and told the ‘officer’ that they were selling sick puppies with congenital defects such as heart murmurs. I was told the buyers would have to file a complaint and not me. I asked her if she wanted to see the web site and was told no, nice!

Also, I found the complaints on the site listed below and not Emanuel’s [duh me why would they provide negative feedback???] sorry for my confusion.

Emanuel Homestead Goldens in Woodstock, CT | Citysearch

At least I tried.

Maggie


----------



## Maggie May (Jul 21, 2014)

*Conn. Animal Control to inspect Nordic Breeder selling sick pups!*

Hi everyone.
The original person that I left a message for at the Conn. Animal Control Division called me this morning. [the other one who called me yesterday didn't give a crap] She is going out to pay Emanuel Homestead Goldens in Woodstock CT a visit! 
She is giving Emanuel a copy of the complaints from the website I forwarded to her and notify Emanuel that many customers are extremely upset with the sick pups they purchased and that many of their puppies have since died. Plus Emanuel has failed to call these customer’s back after received numerous complaints. She’s going to check if they have purchase contracts and if so do they guarantee their dogs? 
Also, she is going to verify if their breeding license is up to date IF they have one. She is also inspecting their premises to determine if it meets state code along with the breeding dogs whelping records to make sure the dogs are not being over breed. She told me she would not mention my name and would get back to me with her findings! Finally, someone listened. She was very nice and concerned and thanked me for calling!
I hope they are shut down! 
I am SO thankful that someone from the Animal Protection Division at the State of Connecticut listened to me!
Live is good and our dogs are WONDERFUL and PRECIOUS. 
Maggie May
ps She has 3 Goldies!


----------



## Donna5050 (Jul 12, 2016)

Trying to reach member who posted on this thread named: mabenj58

I am new to this and not sure if I am going about this correctly to converse with a member directly.
In any case - the rest of you folks on here can see my post below. 
Our family is looking for a male Golden puppy that is reasonable driving distance from NY. This could be NY, NJ, CT, MA, PA. 
Looking for the dog to have its health clearances. 
Obviously, not looking for a breeder who pumps out hundreds of dogs a year. 
This is to be a family pet - not a show dog, sporting dog, etc.

Hi there,
I found you on the Golden Forum from an old post in 2010 regarding a breeder with "Nordic dogs." I laughed too!
But, here is why I am writing you...you said you went with a small breeder in Connecticut. I live in Westchester County in NY and would be interested to know if you were happy with the breeder and the health of your puppy. Please write me back as we are looking for a breeder. (Our 14 year old Golden passed away a year ago.)
Not sure how the forum works - but my email is [email protected].
Thanks,
Donna


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Donna5050 said:


> Trying to reach member who posted on this thread named: mabenj58
> 
> I am new to this and not sure if I am going about this correctly to converse with a member directly.
> In any case - the rest of you folks on here can see my post below.
> ...


FYI-The OP-Olympia has not been back on the board since 3/15/2010.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi all, I totally forgot about this thread until I just received an email that someone posted in it again recently!! I would just like to say after almost 6 yrs I finally got my Golden Retriever puppy, and he is amazing!!


----------

